# Introducing tegus to each other?



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

Should I wait until they are closer in size? I don't plan on breeding them or anything but it would be cool to have them hang out together outside during the summer. My male is abut a foot longer than the girls and about as wide as the two of them put together lol. The base of his tail is probably the size of each of the girls. He's pretty mellow, he's never been around other lizards up close before but he doesn't pay an attention to animals that are outside of his enclosure.
The girls have only been around each other, they don't seem to care about my male when they're in eyesight of him.
Another question, lol, is he able to smell the girls through the enclosures? He is on the bottom and they're both up top. Yesterday the girls got moved back into their enclosure and my male has been a little bit more active, there seems to be more smelling than usual. No aggression though if anything he seems more mellow today lol.


Edit: I also know about introducing them in a neutral area. I'm just not sure if I should wait until the girls get a little bit bigger or how to start going about it. I've never tried to introduce any reptiles. 

I'll attach a couple size comparison pics in a second, one from Sunday with both girls in the tub and one from tonight with just my male in the tub.


[attachment=2325][attachment=2326][attachment=2327]


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone? I don't like bumping threads unless they're really important but I'm anxious to see lol


----------



## reptastic (Apr 13, 2011)

well my tegus varied greatly in size when i introduced them, nero was about 42"and achilles was about 17"(feb/10), i never had any problems except with my male red pyro who decided he wanted to nip the girls lol even though they were more than 3-4x his size'(he was only like 15"when i got him apr/10), i just let them relax in a tub of warm water to get use to each other and then i eventually let them free roam(everyone except pyro, he didnt do to well free roaming lol, he had to be leashed)now my male gozar and nero introduced them outside in my yard he was 3'and she a bit over 4'(jun/10)


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope this isn't a dumb question but would it be better to have one female introduced then the other then both together down the road? I don't want to rush things. Here was my plan lol, I was going to do one introduction at a time unless someone thinks I can do them all at once.

Let them see each other outside of the enclosure
Let them hang out in the bathroom or spare room for a few minutes
Gradually increase the time they can spend out together
Once things seem to be going smoothly start introducing the other female.

What kind of signs do I need to look for for aggression? Will there be obvious signs like puffing up? The last thing I want is for someone to get hurt.

Did you ever have to step in and pull anyone apart?


----------



## reptastic (Apr 13, 2011)

well as i got my tegus i just introduced the new tegu to all the rest, i never had an actual fight but i did have incidents like the female would nudge the male, not sure what that was about it didnt seem agressive, she would just give hima few nudges and thats it. obvious signs are arched backs, heavy breathing, and tail wagging... i say go for it, let them all free roam in a room unfamilar to them all, just keep a careful eye on them!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok cool. None of them have been in my bedroom since we've moved so I'll try it tomorrow after meal time and see how it goes. I'm excited! I hope it goes well. Hopefully he doesn't try to mount them or anything


----------

